# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Детские вопросы про модельный клей

## kfmut

Приветствую!

Видно от обилия праздников меня начало "штырить",  вообщем, делитесь кто каким клеем и как клеит пластик, каким аппликатором, наносите тонкий/толстый ской клея, на обе/одну деталь, фиксируете или нет, через сколько времени обрабатываете шов и т.д. 

За себя скажу, что пользуюсь италовской апельсинкой, капаю несколько капель клея на какую-нибудь крышечку и густо наношу на обе детали с помощью обрезка тянутого литника, детали после двух неприятных инцидентов больше не фиксирую... Не нравится долгое время высыхания шва перед обработкой, если обработать раньше чем нужно, может дать мерзкую  усадку, иногда есть проблемы с качеством клеевого шва, из плюсов, нет проблем то склеиванием длинных деталей. Для себя из топика хочу понять или я сам что не так делаю, или "лыжи не едут". Пока купил на пробу обычный оранжевый клей от тамии, кисточка почему-то более толстая чем в их же зеленом клее, в качестве аппликатора пока не нравится...

Максим
ЗЫ пожалуйста, будьте конкретнее ;-)

----------


## Kasatka

Я клею детали Тамиевским клеем (зеленым) его же кисточкой. складываю детали, прижимаю и по шву наношу клей. Со швом проблем нет, обрабатывать можно через полчаса-час.
 мелкие детали приклеиваю им же но клей наношу иголкой от шприца.

----------


## Carrey

Встряну.

Если детали сходятся без просвета (шов "не виден") - клейте супержидким бутилацетатом (тамиевский экстражидкий или акан профи) или дихлорэтаном (не нанюхайтесь!). Держит хорошо и надёжно, обрабатывается сразу. Аппликатор - полиэтиленовая кисточка из тамиевской зелёной банки, снятая с крышки и посаженная на спичку - так можно добраться до остатков клея в тамиевской баночке, попасть внутрь акановской (хотя я просто заливаю 2 акановских пузырька в пустую стеклянную тамиевскую - она тяжёлая и квадратная и поэтому суперустойчивая), удобнее работать при нанесении.

Если шов неидеальный (недолив, утяжины) - клейте бутилацетатом средней вязкости (ревелл контакта "синий с иголочкой", фаллер супер-эксперт и т.п.) - за счёт густоты он дольше сохнет и больше "подъедает" пластик, при сжатии растворённый пластик заполняет недолив внутри шва и шов получается надёжным и красивым. Обрабатывать после полного высыхания, в зависимости от кол-ва залитого клея и растворимости пластика. Аппликатор - штатная иголка.

Бутилацетат, "средний" и густой обычный - также применяется для приклеивания отдельных мелких деталей (типа антенн, датчиков, ПВД и т.п.), чтобы не фиксировать детальку "третьей рукой" пока сохнет супержидкий. Густой клей держит хорошо, но в большом объёме сохнет долго - поэтому, если будете заливать длинный шов изнутри полости (например, склеивая половинок монокока фюзеляжа) - обеспечте выход паров при высыхании клея (окошко, дырку и т.п.), иначе всё растворит и в результате поведёт. Аппликатор - любой.

Конечно, ещё необходим жидкий суперклей для приклеивания неполистироловых деталей и шпаклевания мелких дефектов; удобнее всего в самой маленькой полиэтиленовой бутылочке с носиком, на который посажена игла от одноразового шприца. Засохшая игла препятствует испарению цианакрилата и проистекающему из этого загустению и высыханию клея, очищается простым сжиганием остатков клея над зажигалкой. Существует модификация суперклея, не вызывающая "иней" на прозрачных деталях - "odourless, no-freeze", а также супержидкий и густой желеобразный.

Резиновый клей (особенно для фотографий) пригоден в качестве не оставляющей следов "жидкой маски", можно подкрасить чернилами.

Насчёт фиксации. Только руками, ручной контроль до полного схватывания склеиваемых деталей. Всякие крокодилы, прищепки, струбцины и т.п. - лишнее. Лучше 10 минут подержать в ладонях здоровую консоль медитируя при этом, чем на утро выматерившись распиливать и переклеивать кривой шов.

----------


## Nazar

Клею Акановским Профи, предварительно перелив его в тамийную банку.
Полный аналог тамиевского клея, но значительно дешевле в наших палестинах.

----------


## Carrey

Ну, не аналог - чуть более густой (след. - больше растворяет пластик, больше мажется, менее удобен). А у нас в Риге - ещё и дороже тамиевского. Что, впрочем, не мешает мне выкупать всю поступившую в продажу партию. 8)

Где бы прикупить дихлорэтана? У радиоэлектронщиков? Он мне больше всего понравился по свойствам, но уж больно быстро испарился. Есть какие хитрости по его хранению/дозированию/применению?

----------


## Котков Андрей

Акановский клей переливаю в ревельную тару с игольчатым носиком.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну, не аналог - чуть более густой (след. - больше растворяет пластик, больше мажется, менее удобен). А у нас в Риге - ещё и дороже тамиевского. Что, впрочем, не мешает мне выкупать всю поступившую в продажу партию. 8)


Не знаю, может он густеет пока до Риги доезжает, я разницы не улавливаю, даже запах тот-же.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

> Я клею детали Тамиевским клеем (зеленым) его же кисточкой. складываю детали, прижимаю и по шву наношу клей. Со швом проблем нет, обрабатывать можно через полчаса-час.
>  мелкие детали приклеиваю им же но клей наношу иголкой от шприца.


Я так-же очень нравится этот клей.

----------


## KAJUK

=Carrey;54833

Где бы прикупить дихлорэтана? У радиоэлектронщиков? Он мне больше всего понравился по свойствам, но уж больно быстро испарился. Есть какие хитрости по его хранению/дозированию/применению?

Дихлор с годами сушит шов и становиться хрупким,больше подходит для оргстекла(либо оргаха+полистирол)
А.К.

----------


## Carrey

> Не знаю, может он густеет пока до Риги доезжает, я разницы не улавливаю, даже запах тот-же.


Учитывая приснопамятное качество (ну, т.е., соответствие содержимого любой банки краски из партии, с течением лет, некоему эталонному образцу) продукции АКАНа, уже ничему не удивляюсь. 8) В любом случае - клей очень хороший, без нареканий.




> Дихлор с годами сушит шов и становиться хрупким,больше подходит для оргстекла(либо оргаха+полистирол)


Спасибо за важную информацию! Учту!

PS: прилагаю табличку по клеям из книжки перестроечных времён, может кому будет интересно перевести в электронный вид и калёным железом внести в анналы истории.

----------


## kfmut

Спасибо, коллеги! С интересом прочитал.  Только не совсем понял акановский клей по густоте соответствует тамическому зеленому или обычному оранжевому клею? Или он тоже разный бывает?

У кого бы ещё стрельнуть банку из под revell'а на пробу:-), может кто подскажет какой там диаметр иглы? А то попробовал с  медицинской иглой диаметром 0.65мм, обычный клей текёт плохо...

----------


## Carrey

> акановский клей по густоте соответствует тамическому зеленому или обычному оранжевому клею? Или он тоже разный бывает?


Акан профи = тамиевский с зелёным колпачком, жидкий как вода, если поболтать. Лучший клей для полистирола.
Акан обычный = тамиевский с оранжевым колпачком = ревелл с иглой, более густой, вязкий.
Ревелл, Хамброл в тюбиках - совсем густой (примерно как коричневый "Момент").
Ну, почти "=".



> У кого бы ещё стрельнуть банку из под revell'а на пробу:-), может кто подскажет какой там диаметр иглы? А то попробовал с  медицинской иглой диаметром 0.65мм, обычный клей текёт плохо...


Ревелловский клей тоже неохотно течёт через иглу, благо баночка полиэтиленовая, надавить можно... Можно иглу прочищать проволочкой, та же антенна от ревелловских моделей БТТ 1/35 отлично подходит.
Когда разживётесь ревелловской синей баночкой с жёлкой крышкой и иглой в ней - учтите, что резьба на крышке левая, откручивать надо по часовой стрелке.
Диаметр иглы около 0.5, конец ровный (нет косого среза как на игле от шприца).
Игла нужна для того, чтобы посадить немного клея в труднодоступное место, не более того. С тем же успехом можно макать заточенную спичку или зубочистку в банку/тюбик и наносить.
Касаемо супержидких (акан профи и тамия экстрасин) через иглу - не уверен, надо пробовать. Боюсь, быстро течь будет - кисточка удобнее, больше чем на ней есть на модель не выльешь. 8)

----------


## Pit

Тамию не пробовал. Большие поверхности клею любым бутилацететом (звезда, алан, что угодно), главное - как наносить. Всё зависит от типа шва и площади склеиваемых поверхностей. Иногда могу склеить бутилацетатом, подождать пока чуть подсохнет, а затем зафиксировать всё сверху суперклеем, пока шов не увело. Способ варварский, но действенный. Обрабатывать ессно только на следующие сутки.
От синего ревеля впечатления двоякие: с одной стороны иголочка вешь удобная, с другой стороны часто клея выдавливается слишком много. Даже минимального размера капля крупновата (для кое-какой мелочёвки)...

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

Клею с 91 года и по сей день по старой памяти только дихлоркой. Вроде за 19 лет ниче не посохло хотя самому странно. Давно желаю попробовать ради любопытства иной клей буржуйский какойнить, ибо ждать дихлорку до полного высыхания т.е. когда можно шлифовать поверхность- минимум 2-3 дня а бывает и дольше. Иначе шов даёт усадку. Клею путём заливания ресфедером самым тонким непосредственно в чуть "разинутый" шов с последующим через 5-7 секунд совмещением.
Кстати, специально для *KAJUK*: покупаю дихлорэтан всегда в радиомагазине, 50мл стоят у нас 10-12 рублей. Более круплую тару не пользую- испаряется быстрее.

----------

